# Green Monster Whistle??



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

The last few months I've noticed these whistles in the classifieds here . At first when I saw them asking $100-125-150 for a whistle I thought somebody was on drugs. Then I see they're selling!!!

What am I missing? $125 Whistles??? Am I the only one that thinks this is crazy?

Randy


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Rnd said:


> The last few months I've noticed these whistles in the classifieds here . At first when I saw them asking $100-125-150 for a whistle I thought somebody was on drugs. Then I see they're selling!!!
> 
> What am I missing? $125 Whistles??? Am I the only one that thinks this is crazy?
> 
> Randy


I noticed that INSANE
I had a buddy told me he saw one for auction on Internet site and it went for like five hundred bucks
To me buying a used whistle would as appealling buying a used toothbrush


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

If they're going for $500, somebody send me a PM. I have two brand new.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

There was one for $1500 on here earlier this week! Doesn't that have a "sucker born every minute" ring to it??


----------



## Jerry Running (Feb 16, 2009)

I understand those are great prices apparently save you 2 years of training and guarantee a winner .lol My only logical explanation for this other then there is a sucker born every minute .


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a used one I will let go for $250! Don't miss out on this and regret later! LOL


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

For years I've had one on my training lanyard along with an old cheap Buck Gardner duck call. Lately people are noticing it. They tell me I must be rich. LOL!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow at those prices $$$ I might scan one and bang out a few hundred on 3D printer.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Breck said:


> Wow at those prices $$$ I might scan one and bang out a few hundred on 3D printer.


There's a guy in California that been doing that for a year
sell them for 20 bucks and will etch your name or just about anything into it you want


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/510360...a_search_query=dog whistle&ref=sr_gallery-1-2

this is what MJH referenced. He calls it the “Titan Trainer”.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/510360...a_search_query=dog whistle&ref=sr_gallery-1-2
> 
> this is what MJH referenced. He calls it the “Titan Trainer”.


Seems I'm day late, dollar short again. 
. 
Anyone heard the "tones" out of that whistle?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Breck said:


> Seems I'm day late, dollar short again.
> .
> Anyone heard the "tones" out of that whistle?


Nobody has won a National with it...
No pms yet for my two new ones.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got 2 Gonia's I'll let go for only $30 a piece. Your name personalized on each one with a label maker.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

My dear old Grandpa told me a long time ago "a fool and his money are soon parted".

Anything you want is only worth what you want to pay.

BTW I have a 1st edition (modern) decoy book I paid $75 for and last I saw was $750, so I am keeping mine.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Breck said:


> Seems I'm day late, dollar short again.
> .
> Anyone heard the "tones" out of that whistle?


Titan sounds very good


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

A guy from WISAM has a nice whistle.
http://dallesasse.com/-The_Dallesasse_.html


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

I have 3D printed a whistle that one of Gonia’s clients had at the NRC. At my company we have an engineer who specializes in 3D printing and model designs. We tried many different things and the cone matters but the whistle is the key element. The new acme whistles don’t seem to deliver like the older ones (plastic thickness and position of the sound likely a reason). 

We couldn’t continue with our whistle research as real work occupied equipment and personnel. I still have the CAD files if anyone is interested. 

So for those that have old acme whistles that went into green monsters or dalleasse whistles KEEP them. The cones can be produced and modified around those whistles to give a good product. If someone had acoustic equipment you could record pitch and frequency and make alterations based on the results.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

https://www.marshmutt.com/shop/hunt...whistles/pat-burns-green-monster-dog-whistle/
$19.95 for Green Monster


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

^^^^Read the fine print.............OUT OF STOCK.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Another one listed here, but sold on Facebook in less than 2 hours. It was a steel at $75.

modern day Tulip Bubble I guess.

Wayne at the bottom of your link it states this item is "Out of Stock "


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

are they worth more if they were used on a dog that actually WON a FT...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

OK I see it is out of stock. My bad. I don't want one bad enough to pay more than $20-25.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> are they worth more if they were used on a dog that actually WON a FT...


An excellent marketing idea!

Maybe I should sell the one here that was used while running and titling a NMH GMH GMHR-IIII HRCH UH MH (AKC / CKC) . Just need to figure out a price!


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a reason why people seem to like them more than other whistles? Or do people want them just because they no longer make them? Are they louder? Better tone? What's the love for them?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

birddogn_tc said:


> Is there a reason why people seem to like them more than other whistles? Or do people want them just because they no longer make them? Are they louder? Better tone? What's the love for them?


I would be interested in those responses too, particularly hunt test competitors who surely don’t need for extreme distance on blinds. I hated mine, I gave it away, too hard to blow and sustain. The orange pealess Mega whistle has been my whistle of choice for 15 +/- years.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

EdA said:


> I would be interested in those responses too, particularly hunt test competitors who surely don’t need for extreme distance on blinds. I hated mine, I gave it away, too hard to blow and sustain. The orange pealess Mega whistle has been my whistle of choice for 15 +/- years.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dr Ed .... it was on my lanyard when I started out running some Q's .... was too clunky and I switched over to the Answer whistle which I've used ever since.
> (Just thought it might have some additional value because of the titles earned around the dog I started using it with! LOL!)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The sound output of a whistle depends upon the way the operator uses it as much as it does the design of the whistle.

Each whistle operator is going to have differences in how they "put air" through the whistle. What works great for one person may work terribly for another.

Bill Eckett had several dogs that survived a very demanding open water blind that I was lucky to observe. Bill used the orange "answer" whistle. Many folks who lost their dogs on that blind used the Green Monster or the Dallassassee (both Acme 635 shrouded whistles).

One takeaway for me was that the answer (with Bill operating it) was capable of reaching Bill's dogs in very demanding conditions. Another was Bill's response when asked him why he used that whistle instead of one of the shrouded 635s. His answer had nothing to do with sound output. His answer was that "the answer" was easier to operate for his clients - so he used the best whistle that fit the dog for pro and owner.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

birddogn_tc said:


> Is there a reason why people seem to like them more than other whistles? Or do people want them just because they no longer make them? Are they louder? Better tone? What's the love for them?


For me it's the tone, also it's lighter in the mouth than the Dallassee, which I find hurts my jaw by the end of the day, and you can replace the whistle portion of it easily. Any of the other gonias etc. the tone drives me insane. Tried the hunt-tester, and that's perhaps fine for hunting, although tone isn't the same. I wear earplugs hunting so often I just use a shroud-less whistle (small and light).... We have done highly unscientific, research on most of the whistles, the GM seems to carry the best in wind and running water, vs. the smaller whistles. I just purchased a Titan, it's bulkier than the GM, and I forgot to buy the whistle portion of it, so it's just sitting on the table until I get around to trying it out. At this time I have 3 GM, have replaced the whistle multiple times, one the shroud is finally giving out, so hope the GM comes back to market, before they all give up.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> I would be interested in those responses too, particularly hunt test competitors who surely don’t need for extreme distance on blinds. I hated mine, I gave it away, too hard to blow and sustain. The orange pealess Mega whistle has been my whistle of choice for 15 +/- years.


My question too. Why do hunt testers need the big whistles?


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> My question too. Why do hunt testers need the big whistles?


So we can look like field trialers...


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

the titan is fantastic, great tone and projection away from handler, i like it much better than both the dallassasse and green monster. (I have all 3 now) i bought the dal. when they stopped making the green monster and don't like it because the body is a softer plastic and seems to be louder to the handler and is a tad harder to blow than the green monster. The titan is a thicker plastic and is just what my ears need right now. I ran a long blind this morning in running water at about 350 yds had no issues with either dog hearing it and stopping.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Dave Farrar said:


> So we can look like field trialers...


Kinda thought that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Me and Dr Ed


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

jrrichar said:


> I have 3D printed a whistle that one of Gonia’s clients had at the NRC. At my company we have an engineer who specializes in 3D printing and model designs. We tried many different things and the cone matters but the whistle is the key element. The new acme whistles don’t seem to deliver like the older ones (plastic thickness and position of the sound likely a reason).
> 
> We couldn’t continue with our whistle research as real work occupied equipment and personnel. I still have the CAD files if anyone is interested.
> 
> So for those that have old acme whistles that went into green monsters or dalleasse whistles KEEP them. The cones can be produced and modified around those whistles to give a good product. If someone had acoustic equipment you could record pitch and frequency and make alterations based on the results.


Am I mistaken? The old Acme whistles, were they made of hard rubber?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Thomas D said:


> My question too. Why do hunt testers need the big whistles?


Train long...Test Short, 
Realistically, have seen many FT peeps who prefer a smaller Gonia or the Answer type. 

So the real question ...why do particular people prefer Larger items in their mouths  ?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

EdA said:


> I would be interested in those responses too, particularly hunt test competitors who surely don’t need for extreme distance on blinds. I hated mine, I gave it away, too hard to blow and sustain. The orange pealess Mega whistle has been my whistle of choice for 15 +/- years.


I'm with Ed, I don't have the lungs for it, too loud on my ears, hate the tone, pops out of my mouth, but after hearing what they're going for, I might hold on to mine. Love the orange pealess Mega, easy to hold in mouth and blow, and the dogs seem to hear it fine.


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

gdgnyc said:


> Am I mistaken? The old Acme whistles, were they made of hard rubber?


Couldnt tell you but there is a noticeable change within the last 5 years in the all plastic acme tornado whistles and was a limit to how good/clear of a sound we could get with our cone. I took my tornado whistle from my green monster to make our prototype cone and we got a great product on the 3rd version. Ordered some new acme tornado whistles for the same cone design and they had issues projecting the sound. 

I’m not going to attempt to build a new whistle so we made cones for a few older whistles that we had to compare the acoustics and got too busy to go back and do the analysis.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

captainjack said:


> Nobody has won a National with it...
> No pms yet for my two new ones.


Actually, Captain Jack, I have won a National with the Green Monster. And was a finalist in 3 other Nationals. I also have a Dallassase as my back up whistle on my lanyard.
I was given the Green Monster from Wayne Curtis back in 2015 at the Montana National Amateur when Mully was struggling to hear my whistle on the blinds with the big winds out there. 
The tone is very similar to the Dallassase, but definitely louder. This is due to what I believe is the very hard plastic that the Green Monster is shroud is made out of.
I have used it ever since and it has not let me down. 
It does take alot of air to make it work right , which would give some people some problems.
Would not sell this one Regards
Randy


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> One takeaway for me was that the answer (with Bill operating it) was capable of reaching Bill's dogs in very demanding conditions. Another was Bill's response when asked him why he used that whistle instead of one of the shrouded 635s. His answer had nothing to do with sound output. His answer was that "the answer" was easier to operate for his clients - so he used the best whistle that fit the dog for pro and owner.



I miss Bill. One of the things that I appreciated most about Bill was his focus on the client. Everything he did in training was to make the dogs successful with their owner/handlers.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

My regular whistle is the Answer. I think it has a faster response time than the Monster (or Monster derivatives) and can impart more inflection than the Monster. But, I do think that the Monster carries farther. So, I have a Monster as a backup. 

I don't think that there is one size that fits all. You try different whistles and you find the right one - for you


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

Randy Spangler said:


> Actually, Captain Jack, I have won a National with the Green Monster.


I believe he was referring to the Titan, not the green monster. 

On a side note I have one of the titans and I like it. As far as weight is concerned its a bit front heavy, more so than the Dal. but I bought some of those hair rubber bands that the Africans use to rubber band their corn rows and put them on the Acme and its actually much more comfortable to hold between your teeth for long periods. Ive heard cattle castration bands work well too but I haven't tried them (on the whistle, they are quite effective on testicles). 

But as far as reasons to pay umpteen doll hairs for a older whistle, the only thing I can think of is wanting to look like you've been doing it forever, like a status thing, I mean after all most of the pros are doing it right?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Randy Spangler said:


> Actually, Captain Jack, I have won a National with the Green Monster. And was a finalist in 3 other Nationals. I also have a Dallassase as my back up whistle on my lanyard.
> I was given the Green Monster from Wayne Curtis back in 2015 at the Montana National Amateur when Mully was struggling to hear my whistle on the blinds with the big winds out there.
> The tone is very similar to the Dallassase, but definitely louder. This is due to what I believe is the very hard plastic that the Green Monster is shroud is made out of.
> I have used it ever since and it has not let me down.
> ...


You misread my post. Several Nationals been won with the Green Monster. None with the Titan.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I think the GM does go further, and works better in running water. I had it as a back-up to my Mega and now have the Dallesasse. It's easier to blow for me and feels better in my mouth, but my dog trains with the Dallesasse and when I tried it he didn't respond, and I was told by Dave to stick to the Dallesasse. However, after hearing about the continued use, I will keep it for when I am running. I think it has a different sound and it reminds me of a freight train. I have trained dogs with both and they get used to it, but for now I will stick with what is working. I did not like the Answer at all.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

captainjack said:


> You misread my post. Several Nationals been won with the Green Monster. None with the Titan.


My Bad, I read yours wrong,


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know about the the money part. But I bought one after watching a water blind in a strong wind. The guy who 's dog heard the whistle at the end of the blind had the green whistle. The others didn't.
So at close to a $100 entry fee, marble there worth it.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I hate judging guys with green monsters, I blame my tunittis on them.😕


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I hate judging guys with green monsters, I blame my tunittis on them.



I always wear ear plugs when judging the blinds.


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh where is Charlie Moody when you need him to tell a good "whistle" story.......!!!?????!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

The Snows said:


> There was one for $1500 on here earlier this week! *Doesn't that have a "sucker born every minute" ring to it??*


Now, Sue, that maxim sounds awfully close to some of the field trial wisdom Marvin's been imparting to me lately. But I won't bring any plagiarism charges because somehow, some way, some *whistle*, Marv may have telepathically taken care of me today at the local flea market by having a vendor move the decimal point a couple places to the left (almost _*three places*_ to the left using your pricing quote above)









in selling one of the aforementioned.

In fact, the price even included a 100% brown paper sack for housing it until Marvin sends me a Filson training bag - which he will in gratitude for giving him the opportunity do DNA saliva testing on this Green Monster to determine whether or not it was used by the winning handler at the NRC hereabouts eight or nine years ago. Coming at you soon for analyticals, Marv!

MG


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so dumb, I gave a new Green Monster to a friend at a Niland Ca this winter . Maybe I'll call him for $1500


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

I believe Danny uses the pealess Mega as well. He seems to have been pretty successful with the smaller whistle. I do like the sound of the GM, but the knock offs are too heavy and bulky. They also have no back pressure and are harder to maintain sound for more and a few seconds.


EdA said:


> I would be interested in those responses too, particularly hunt test competitors who surely don’t need for extreme distance on blinds. I hated mine, I gave it away, too hard to blow and sustain. The orange pealess Mega whistle has been my whistle of choice for 15 +/- years.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

After having another clear megawhistle have the pea start to stick on me, I saw Ed's post and got the orange pealess one. Dogs (2) both seem to respond to it. Find it takes a bit more air and concentrated effort to get that sharp sit whistle I like, not that hard just have to get used to it I think.
I took a Storm whistle and expoxied the black megaphone part of a Mega whistle to it, after cutting the back part off. Need to get someone out in the field to hear if it sounds louder, but it is so loud it hurts my ears just blowing it. Might be something I keep in a back pocket for extreme situations, if the sounds carries into the field. Got the idea from this forum somewhere.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

NateB said:


> After having another clear megawhistle have the pea start to stick on me, I saw Ed's post and got the orange pealess one. Dogs (2) both seem to respond to it. Find it takes a bit more air and concentrated effort to get that sharp sit whistle I like, not that hard just have to get used to it I think.
> I took a Storm whistle and expoxied the black megaphone part of a Mega whistle to it, after cutting the back part off. Need to get someone out in the field to hear if it sounds louder, but it is so loud it hurts my ears just blowing it. Might be something I keep in a back pocket for extreme situations, if the sounds carries into the field. Got the idea from this forum somewhere.



That storm with the mega mega horn glued to it is LOUD. I have the GreenMonster. I had my wife out training with us last week. A lot of the guys I was training with use the converted Storm so, I had her sitting about 100 yards away and blew both. It was the storm all the way. I'm switching, only because I need a new whistle.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

I've never tried or seen a Green Monster but at the prices people pay for them I;ll just pass.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I've got the Windstorm/Mega hybrid as well. I've never had an issue with the dogs hearing it. In my observation, it will outperform the pealess mega in extreme conditions(high wind, long distance with lunging water, etc).


----------



## Fon (Oct 8, 2010)

I have about half dozen different kinds of whistles including the elusive green monster. I use them all with my dogs & pick according to what environment I am putting my dog in. It does not matter which one I decide to pull out & use; they respond to whatever I am using.So I've just never understood too much this obsession with using a certain kind of whistle every time.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I seen and heard the Green Monster when it first came out. Not impressed. I used/use a Mega Whistle clear and a standard orange. Works up to 500 yards with cross winds, Range Finder checked. Green Monster to Boston Red Sox Fenway Park that has the "real" Green Monster! 
























































































so?


----------

